# High Prey Puppy



## Benny (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Bit of background information on myself and my new GSD. My name is Ben, 22 years of age and new to this forum. Love GSD's, have always had a fascination of them. "Gemma" is my first shepherd whom we purchased as a pure bred at 8 weeks. I have done a lot of reading prior to and since owning her, and it's never a dull moment having a puppy of her size, but wouldn't have it any other way.

Anyway, on to the issue. She is 9 months now and quite well trained in the basics such as sit, lay, shake. Hasn't really got a solid recall yet, but am working towards it. Is not toy nor food aggressive as she's been well trained to be gentle with both, mostly food though. But, when it comes to little dogs or our cat everything goes out the window...

If her leash is dropped whilst the cat/ other small dogs are around she will chase and pin them down and wrestle at their scruff.. Often causing chaos with other dog owners (which I completely understand) and also stressing myself and my fiancé. 

My questions are, will she grow out of this or how can I have more control over her when she is under distraction of this intensity.. Please note- she has some distraction discipline such as opening the gates at home, if she is told to sit and wait she often won't run out the front until I tell her "OK".


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benny (Dec 13, 2012)

P.s- cheers for reading and looking forward to your replies.  Gemma-









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

welcome to the forum Benny - now on to the issue ", on to the issue. She is 9 months now and quite well trained in the basics such as sit, lay, shake. Hasn't really got a solid recall yet, but am working towards it"

I wish people would start training with the most important things move nicely with manners on lead and the master - control , the all important RECALL first .
The dog came into the world knowing how to sit , how to lay down and the shake is a juvenile teat kneading milk inducing hold over from the time they are 4 - 5 weeks and sitting at mum's milk bar (while she is standing). Cute but don't help you.

The RECALL can be a life saver , walking with manners makes life so much more pleasant - sometimes making the difference whether an owner even continues going out for walks -- but most important is that these two , and later the "stay" establish a RELATIONSHIP to you . You control motion .

It's not too late .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

DOG CLASSES!!! You'll have the built in other dogs/distractions in a safe controlled enviroment. It's not just the recall but a good 'leave it' or even an attention getting 'watch me' that would help prevent these situations.

You find the clicker training section yet? Great info on how to teach the 'leave it' and 'watch me' behaviors...

Click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html


----------



## blueoctgal (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome Ben - My 8 month old boy has been in training for 7 months. Ran into an issue last evening - I posted with the heading - Dog goes after dog on leash - I have been using an e collar for 2 months to get his recall & leave it down pat however I have been reminded that he is only 8 months old and not to trust that recall yet. My Ted has been fascinated with any moving thing - esp cars!!. We have to train, train, train them that when we say come they better do it pronto! Good luck & don't forget the yummy treats


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

*If her leash is dropped whilst the cat/ other small dogs are around she will chase and pin them down and wrestle at their scruff.. Often causing chaos with other dog owners (which I completely understand) and also stressing myself and my fiancé. *

From the POV of the people that are having to put up with your dog:

I now carry a knife in my pocket when I walk Rocky. He was attacked by a pit whose owner yelled "HES FRIENDLY" as the dog ran at us....12 stitches at the vet was the result. He also was attacked by a great dane (no open wounds) and was scared of other dogs for months.

I would not hesitate to use my knife if your dog ran up to mine and pinned him while showing aggressive behavior and I feared for my dog's well being.

Be careful, because you may meet a crazy person like me that will do anything to protect their dog from being attacked AGAIN.

Your dog should never even have the chance to be off leash and pinning another dog. I would suggest a better leash/collar and a trainer.

Good job for coming on the forum and asking for help! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Benny (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks for such quick responses. I will take on board everything which you guys have said and see how things pan out over the next few weeks! What are your opinions on e-collars for recall training? We have a shock bark collar which we use ATM, as some days she will endeavor to let the world know she is here and doesn't shut up.. It works a treat, but I'm not too sure how to go about a e-collar or wether we would try clicker training first...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Benny, what is your general area so that someone may recommend trainers?

My 2 who were awful with small animals, got MUCH better as they got older. By three years old they could be trusted to contain themselves and not chase poodles and puppies.


----------



## Benny (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi gagsd,

I'm located in Toowoomba which is in Queensland.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what a beautifull, crisp day to have my training seduced to juvenile
teat kneading, milk inducing hold. i trained my dog to down, sit
and to give either paw. it means nothing now, nothing. :laugh:

to the OP: proof all of your training. i think you need to
train and socialize around other dogs. put your cat and
dog in the same room and train your dog. train your dog
to "come" and "stop". find a trainer and be consistent in
your training and socializing.



carmspack said:


> welcome to the forum Benny - now on to the issue ", on to the issue. She is 9 months now and quite well trained in the basics such as sit, lay, shake. Hasn't really got a solid recall yet, but am working towards it"
> 
> I wish people would start training with the most important things move nicely with manners on lead and the master - control , the all important RECALL first .
> 
> ...


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Benny,

A good trainer will help you get a solid recall and help you get a good "leave it" command. I would not use an e-collar unless a professional trainers shows you how to use it and evaluates if it the correct tool for your dog.

My dog used to want to chase small animals too but with persistent, consistent training he now leaves them alone.


----------



## Benny (Dec 13, 2012)

Well in the next few weeks when I return to a solid routine with work, I will look for a local trainer that could possibly help my situation. 

Thanks all for your advice and taking the time to respond so quickly. Can see already that this forum is going to be a great tool in helping raise my first gsd!   


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

